

Phrases you can touch-type using just your left hand - alexandros
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/10/19/Left-Handed

======
DougWebb
When I was first learning to program, I spent a lot of time typing in hexdumps
of programs into my C64 from an early computer mag... Byte, maybe, or even Dr
Dobbs. I used my left hand to keep my place in the listing, and my right hand
to key in each line of hex and the checksum for that line. (Anyone else
remember this?)

Anyway, I got very good at typing with just my right hand, and I can still do
it pretty well. (I'm really glad I learned proper touch typing in High School,
though.)

~~~
eru
There arev ariants of Dvorak for typing with only your left or right hand.

See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#One-...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#One-
handed_versions)

------
aminuit

        grep -i '^[qwertasdfgzxcv]*$' /usr/share/dict/american-english  | shuf | less
    

lots of good ideas.

------
sdave
i realized , i can type my username just by my left hand ! anybody else's
username like mine ? :-)

~~~
JacobAldridge
Strictly speaking, no, but if pressed I can type both my username _and_
password with one hand tied behind my back.

~~~
eru
Do you type with the tied hand?

------
gcb
wrong, you can't touch type the first one. it has an exclamation point.

~~~
DanHulton
You can't shift-1 with your left hand?

!!!

